# Ipinatawag ni Gigi...



## turkjey5

Hi,
How would you translate "Ipinatawag ni Gigi si Edna dahil may ipaparinig siya ritong bagong awit."

Gigi had Edna called so she could hear her new song.
Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

turkjey5 said:


> ..... "Ipinatawag ni Gigi si Edna dahil may ipaparinig siya ritong bagong awit." .... Gigi had Edna called so she could hear her new song.



Not exactly. Your original Tagalog text has no indication of who wrote the song. It merely says that Gigi had somehow caused for Edna to be called so that she (Gigi) could let Edna hear _a _new song. It is possible that Gigi wrote the song, but the text does not specify this. So the translation should be:

Gigi had Edna called so she could hear _a_ new song.

You may have been thrown off by the pronoun *rito*. The most straightforward way to translate that Tagalog text would be to take _rito_ as a simple demonstrative pronoun (_here_), meaning that Gigi called Edna so the latter could hear a new song _here_. However, the demonstrative pronoun _rito_ can also be the beneficiary of an action. This usage is not so common, but it does happen especially in informal speech. Normally, rito is the demonstrative pronoun used for non-human subjects that are in close proximity to the speaker. It is commonly used to indicate direction (Papuntahin mo rito / dito si Edna) or location (Narito / Nandito na si Edna),  but it can also be the beneficiary of the action_ ipaparinig_, as used in your sentence.

Ipinatawag ni Gigi si Edna dahil may ipaparinig siya _ritong (refering to Edna)_ bagong awit.

This application is used when the subject being discussed has already been previously mentioned in the conversation. So you will get sentences like:

_1)Sabihan mo diyan _(kay Edna)_ na pumunta siya rito_. The demonstrative pronoun *diyan*, normally used to point out non-human subjects close to the listener of the sentence is now used to refer to Edna. Again, this will only make sense if the previous sentences have established that Edna is the person being talked about.
_2)Anong ibig mong sabihin rito?_ To make things complicated, now _rito_ can be both a demonstrative pronoun and the beneficiary of the action (What do you mean by this? --- _ rito _as the beneficiary of the action  or What do you mean here? --- _ rito_ as a demonstrative pronoun --- let's say the questioner is pointing out a specific detail of a contract).

Finally, the most grammatically correct way of expressing your original text would be to use the personal pronoun kanya (third person, singular) as the beneficiary of ipaparinig.

Ipinatawag ni Gigi si Edna dahil may ipaparinig siyang bagong awit sa kanya.


----------



## turkjey5

Thanks a lot!!


----------

